# Unknown language: Wwyfnvb pv bib



## Cosol

Hello, I friend of mine found this hand-written text in a book at home (I do not know what kind of book it was).



> Wwyfnvb pv bib!
> Jaej ubna dvay nwyfzropb
> 23 eepfiosa, zj obok jhyvob
> af bhmrvb jr wwwyfnvb zj
> wzrnnok inj.
> Obok ho eymhtk!
> Ebzef kaoecppropr behuwzj!



The w-s and the heavy consonant cluster make me think about Polish.

Cosol


----------



## Ayazid

Well, honestly, it seems just like a random combination of letters and no real language  And it´s not Polish or any other Slavic language.


----------



## sokol

This is most likely some kind of coded language - certainly it is not a Slavic language nor is it Welsh or any other one that might come to my mind if looking at this text.

Or it is complete gibberish, who knows.


----------



## Ayazid

Indeed, another possibility is that the text is written in some coded language, but in such case only an expert on informatics or coding might be able to decode it


----------



## Outsider

> wwwyfnvb


A word with three consecutive identical letters? Very strange. 
Perhaps it's a url. I agree that the text seems to be written in some kind of code. Try your own language.
Or maybe it's just all made up.


----------



## David

My guess is that is was written in the cursive script of a different alphabet, most likely Cyrillic, and that what we are seeing is an inaccurate transcripton of the letters written. Better to post a link to a scanned copy.


----------

